# Photographer Does Heartwarming Goodby Shoot for Her 16 Year Old Dog



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)

This gal took some pics as a memorial shoot for her old dog...http://www.boredpanda.com/old-dog-chubby-memorial-photoshoot-maria-sharp-suzanne-price/


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

That is quite a good-bye session!  Thanks SB!


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry, just too sad to watch......


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not even going to watch this.  It would spoil my day.


----------

